# Dwarf Lily? Red Tiger Lotus?



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

I just bought this bulb with arrow-shaped pink leaves, and roots growing off of it. the LFS labeled this "blooming lily", and now upon research, I am only finding 'dwarf lily' and 'red tiger lotus'. Are these the same plants? if not, what do I have? 

And for those who have experience with this plant, can you please share care tips? For now, I placed the bulb on the substrate, in between some rocks and branches.


----------



## Goss33 (Oct 12, 2014)

Not sure what that is in your pic but here is a dwarf lily in my 75 gal. Middle right. It looks kind of like what mine looked like but mine never had runners with roots like the one in your pic. I bought guy mine as a bulb as well. Just a heads up if you don't trim the Lily pads back all the leaves at the bulb start to dwindle away and it looses its looks. I assume it happens because it's getting the light it needs from the pads and the large reddish brown leaves bellow are no longer needed and therefore discarded. The first pic I'm posting is when I was just getting into planted tanks and second pic is after I went overboard buying everything made that could be used in a tank and it's a Lil overgrown and eight before I trimmed and did a water change. Anyways hope it helps.








b










MarbleWerx iPhone
Tucson,Az

Sorry mine is a red tiger lotus.... I was trying to look your plant up to confirm what it is and put the wrong one down as mine lol. 


MarbleWerx iPhone
Tucson,Az


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a few dwarf Lily currently as I couldn't find the tiger lotus at the time I was buying and am pretty sure it's a dwarf lily.  but there are a couple other varieties out there too you may have.... At least from personal experience I know I've had some random bulbs that were a lily of some sort but a bit different than dwarf or tiger lotus.  I like all of them lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goss33 (Oct 12, 2014)

maybe? Can't find anything on dwarf.. 


MarbleWerx iPhone
Tucson,Az


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

sfsamm said:


> I have a few dwarf Lily currently as I couldn't find the tiger lotus at the time I was buying and am pretty sure it's a dwarf lily.  but there are a couple other varieties out there too you may have.... At least from personal experience I know I've had some random bulbs that were a lily of some sort but a bit different than dwarf or tiger lotus.  I like all of them lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Do you have a photo of your lilies? Would like to see how it looks like, just to know if my placement is right for the mature form of this plant.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Silang said:


> Do you have a photo of your lilies? Would like to see how it looks like, just to know if my placement is right for the mature form of this plant.


I trimmed the big tank right after sending that but here's a photo (best I can do) of a dwarf lily in one of my betta tanks and the other photo is one just sprouting in another betta tank.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

@sfsamm thanks mate. I notice the smaller one's roots are exposed - so do they grow well just like that, and no need to bury the roots in the substrate? Mine's currently just on the substrate, surrounded by rocks and branches. I was thinking to just let the roots finds its way into the substrate, and/or anchor itself on the hardscape.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

They usually find their way down to the substrate on their own pretty quickly... That little one that has roots going wild of mine is an oddball in my experience lol I've never had one be quite as confused as it is. When I've buried roots for them in the past though it seems to have been counter productive and caused me issues, so I let bulbs just do their thing anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Will be difficult to tell exactly what variety of dwarf lily you have until new healthy growth starts to come in. Looks like it came to you a little battered.

Might as well give the thing a break and bury the roots now.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

There's a few species of dwarf lillies around.

N. Stellata
N. Rubra
N. Micranthra
N. Minuta
N. Santarem

Red tiger lotus
Green tiger lotus

In my experience the tiger lotus grow the largest, but all species will reach for the top of the tank if you give them a chance. Keep them trimmed and all should be well. The Nymphaea species also seem to go into a dormancy period every now and again. Don't worry about it too much, they do grow back from their bulbs.


----------

